# My Father by Don Pepin



## xavier_chino (Apr 19, 2007)

The flavor on this cigar was great, but for the first time with a Don Pepin made stick and I don't know if it was just these two but the construction sucked.

If you want to read my full review you can go to The Humibase features page


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

Hmm...I've smoked 3, including one last night for the Pats game and I have had ZERO construction issues with these. 

I agree the flavor is FANTASTIC!


----------



## xavier_chino (Apr 19, 2007)

Brent, these were good enough on the flavor front that I am going to try them again it was just a disapointment that between my and my friend the cigar died out a total of 5 times


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

Wow. That's surprising. What size did you have, I had the robusto


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

I want to get my hands on some of these, but now maybe one or two instead of the 'few' I was going to pick up. Thanks for the info brother.


----------



## xavier_chino (Apr 19, 2007)

It was the robusto as well I had mine in the Humidor for a week and my friend had just bought his earlier that day


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice review Frank.


----------



## xavier_chino (Apr 19, 2007)

Thanks Ken


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

I have yet to try one but these are on my list for sure ..Sorry to hear about the construction problems!!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Great review.. I picked one up the other day so I am pretty excited to light it up in a few days.


----------



## xavier_chino (Apr 19, 2007)

Glad you liked the review Ryan thanks for reading it


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## Peanut (Aug 13, 2008)

I have the toro, Robbie and Lancero and have never had any problems, Sorry it happened to you!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Great review Frank!! Give it a try again, maybee it was just "bad luck"!!


----------



## xavier_chino (Apr 19, 2007)

I plan on trying them again, just don't know when, there's just so much new stuff out there.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

gotta try one!!


----------



## penguinva-cl (May 26, 2008)

xavier_chino said:


> I plan on trying them again, just don't know when, there's just so much new stuff out there.


*So right about all the new stuff out there! Glad you're going to try them again - my 1st My Father was robusto from trade show and picked up box of No. 2 Bellicoso's the other day and have had no problems with them. IMO they are one of DPG's best ever - not as strong as some of his blends but the flavor is to die for! A fitting tribute to his father! One thing I like in particular about them is that they satisfy and always leave me looking forward to the next one.*


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

I cannot wait to to try one!


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Haven't had any problems with the ones I have smoked. Sorry to hear.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

i burned one great smoke


----------



## xavier_chino (Apr 19, 2007)

I finally tried another no construction problems this time, same great flavors


----------

